# Neuer Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 angekündigt !



## potzblitz (4. März 2009)

*Neuer Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 angekündigt !*

Blizzard hat im Battle.net Forum für sein schon in die Jahre gekommenes *Diablo 2* , offiziell ein neuen großen Patch 1.13 angekündigt der neben Fixes auch neue Inhalte und Features enthalten soll!

"We’re in the process of working on Diablo II content patch 1.13, and we want to try to include the Diablo community’s most important changes in our production schedule. To achieve this we’re asking for your input on what you’d like to see in this patch. However, we’re making it a bit stricter than a full-blown wish list. 

*If you were to get an advance look at the patch notes for Diablo II 1.13, what is the one patch note you would want to see?*"

Hier zum Battle.net-Forum


----------



## BeerIsGood (5. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 angekündigt !*

Ach ja, is auch schon länger her dass ich das zuletzt gespielt hab... Wart ichs mal ab.


----------



## boss3D (5. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 angekündigt !*

Ich habe es erst letzte Woche wieder gespielt. D2 ist immer noch eines der besten RPGs aller Zeiten. Es wäre fast zu schön, wenn Blizzard endlich durch einen Patch höhere Auflösungen ermöglichen würde ...

*[Edit]*

Hier gibt es jetzt auch den passenden Thread zur Sammlung eurer Wünsche, also zögert nicht und postet!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exepc (10. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 angekündigt !*

Schön das sich Blizzard immernoch um die Community kümmert trotz des mittlerweile angekündigten Diablo 3, da könnten sich andere Firmen mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## BeerIsGood (11. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 angekündigt !*

Das mehr als zehn Jahre alte Starcraft ist ja auch noch beliebt wie kaum ein anderes Spiel, trotz veralteter Technik. Die Blizzard-Spiele sind einfach Kult, was man von vielen anderen Spielen nicht behaupten kann. Wäre also eine Schande den Support einzustellen.


----------



## Zip1989 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 angekündigt !*

Wird es auch einen Ladder-Reset geben?


----------



## Darkness08 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Neuer Diablo 2 Patch 1.13 angekündigt !*

hätte jemand lust mal bald mit mir Diablo 2 LoD zu spielen ich hab grad mal neu angefangen wer lust hat kann sich ja bei mir per Pn melden .


----------

